# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  AFTERMARKET ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΜΑ

## nikakis

Καλησπέρα στο FORUM. Eίμαι κατοχος ενός getz 2007 1.1. Έχει κανείς εγκαταστήσει τέτοιου είδους κλειδώματος ,ξεκλειδώματος σε GETZ; Παραθέτω παρακάτω τις λεπτομέρειες του συστήματος:
1.http://www.scribd.com/doc/223922579/...#scribd(Online μόνο διαβάζεται)
2.Στην πόρτα η φίσα έχει τέσσερα καλώδια τα οποιά τα δύο(1 και 3 από το διάγραμμα), έχουν μόνιμα ρεύμα. Το ρεύμα κάθε φορά που ανοίγουμε,κλειδώνουμε ,αντιστρέφεται.
3.Φώτο από το module

----------


## xsterg

το ερωτημα ποιο ειναι?

----------


## kostasv

Λογικα το αυτοκινητο σου εχει ηλεκτρομαγνητικές κλειδαριές απλα θέλεις να τις τηλεχειριζεσαι ? 
Αν είναι ετσι χρειαζεσαι να συνδεσεις στην πλακετα των ηλεκτρομαγνητικών μονο τα δυο καλωδια του signal χωρις να πειραξεις τις πορτες.
Τωρα το που θα συνδεσεις θελει λιγο ψαξιμο...

----------


## nikakis

Χρόνια Πολλά στο FORUM. 
Επανέρχομαι όπου ψάχνοντας τα καλώδια στην πόρτα του οδηγού ανακάλυψα:
Φίσα με 6 καλώδια στα οποία:
1.Τα δύο έχουν μόνιμα ρεύμα 12V.(Άκυρο αυτό που γράφω στην εισαγωγή)
2.Tα  υπόλοιπα δύο, σύνδεση με την γείωση και όταν ανοίγουμε -κλείνουμε την  ασφάλεια εμφανίζουν στιγμιαία +12V (το καθένα ξεχωριστά,αντίστοιχα για  το άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο).
3.Για την ιστορία ,τα άλλα δύο δεν κάνουν τίποτα.
Συμπαίρανα ότι το αυτοκίνητο έχει positive trigger για τις θύρες.
Στην σύνδεση με το aftermarket module μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς;
Παραθέτω εικόνες και μία πιθανή συνδεσμολογία που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο.
α.σελίδα 7
TYPE 4 (Type C): Reverse Polarity, Positive Triggerred
http://www.discotrek.co.uk/pictures/Rig ... hicles.pdf
Θετικά σχόλια καλοδεχούμενα

----------

